# Does Self-Tanner make your freckles darker?



## BeneBaby (Jun 11, 2007)

I never know what forums my threads go in, so please feel free to move it!!

I have been using a self tanner on my face and body. I like that I look a little more sunkissed and my face matches my body. But, I also think my skintone looks more uneven, splotchy and freckley. Does Self-Tanner also darken skin imperfections?? I swear I look like I have black eyes because my freckley sun damage looks so dark!!!

What do you think?? Help....


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 11, 2007)

if it does, ive never noticed.

but then again, i didnt think my self tanner was doing a dark enough job until i attacked one of my pale guy friends who was making me mad with some, and then he had this really dark brown streak on him that freaked him out so much he went to the doctor to learn it was acutally my sunless tanner.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 11, 2007)

I haven't noticed this with my freckles.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't have any freckles but I wish I did=)


----------



## aziz artistry (Jun 11, 2007)

What type of sunless tanner are you using? It could be the brand you are using. I find that most self tanners are put on unevenly and that could cause the blotchness. Have you tried the spray tans? I heard they give a much more even coverage and tan.


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a pretty new scar on my leg and I also had some bruises there. I used self tanner stuff on it for like 3 days and I noticed that the bruises looked darker, and so did the scar. That was on my leg, though... and it was scars and bruises, not freckles and sun damage. LOL. I guess that doesn't help much, sorry.


----------



## kellyxjelley (Jul 2, 2007)

i never noticed


----------

